# Seachem Flourite Black Gravel



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm planting on using Seachem Flourite Black Gravel for the first time ever for a 60x18 3-4 inches high. Has any one had any **** luck with this .


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Very infrequently, someone will flame out on the flourite line of gravels, but 99% of people seem to have a positive experience or say nothing. I would suggest a painfully slow fill, flourite can be very dusty. It won't hurt (most) fish, but makes it hard to see in.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I am washing it before I put it in . Planting on Dry-Start first, for front cover plants


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

I am 3 months into my 1st time use in a 60x18. Plants placed about five weeks ago and so far I am pleased.


----------



## Vin (Apr 10, 2013)

Needs to be washed about twice as much as other gravels I have used. 

About as dirty as construction sand.

Apart from that I have had positive results. What is really attractive is the longevity of the substrat as it will keep for several years.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Seconding steven p's suggestion for a slow fill.

I'm too lazy to bother much with washing gravel, let alone the dustier substrates. I've had pretty good luck with flourite if I can sorta 'spray' the substrate with water a bit, and then slowly fill it. I think the spraying helps wash the fines down into the lower levels so that they are less likely to be stirred up when adding the water.

Also had pretty good results with chucking a big piece of filter foam in, and pouring the water in/through that.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

I read before adding mine someone used a colander and I tried that and it worked great. It took about an hour but not bad. I added water onto a dinner plate. Was surprised when the tank was full it was clear. But, I started the filter and I had cloudy water for a day and a half.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

MarkM said:


> I read before adding mine someone used a colander and I tried that and it worked great. It took about an hour but not bad. I added water onto a dinner plate. Was surprised when the tank was full it was clear. But, I started the filter and I had cloudy water for a day and a half.


I've always use a colander to clean all my gravel ,wife gets mad when it gets missing and finds it with my fish aquarium equipment , I scoop up a load and spray down with a garden hose real good then fill a 5gl bucket and pour it into the tank . It takes a long time but get's the job done.


----------



## rezco (Jan 25, 2012)

I am planning to use Caribsea Floramax, its a bit cheaper than Florite and apparently the same. Will post later on how well its working.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

MarkM said:


> I am 3 months into my 1st time use in a 60x18. Plants placed about five weeks ago and so far I am pleased.


How many bag's did it take ? and did you add only enough water to moist the top of the gravel? How was it seal and your light's I have 6 t5ho's but only going to use 4 for 8hr on.



rezco said:


> I am planning to use Caribsea Floramax, its a bit cheaper than Florite and apparently the same. Will post later on how well its working.


yes let us know the different between the both.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

What so bad about Flourite Black? I grew great stuff in that substrate, literary the same growth as my ADA AquaSoil.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

inkslinger said:


> How many bag's did it take ? and did you add only enough water to moist the top of the gravel? How was it seal and your light's I have 6 t5ho's but only going to use 4 for 8hr on.


I forget how many bags, I used the calculator on this website to get 3". No, once I had the cleaned material in I added water to the top. I did not seal the gravel and use it just as it is out of the bag, (after washing). 

I am running low tech with no CO2 and no lights. I have a LED fixture which has a dimmer. I have a par meter and currently have the lighting set at a par of 20.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

MarkM said:


> I forget how many bags, I used the calculator on this website to get 3". No, once I had the cleaned material in I added water to the top. I did not seal the gravel and use it just as it is out of the bag, (after washing).
> 
> I am running low tech with no CO2 and no lights. I have a LED fixture which has a dimmer. I have a par meter and currently have the lighting set at a par of 20.


That's a nice looking tank with the gravel rely brings out the green plants .


----------

